# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Dekfast nails - which gun?

## shauck

Just wondering which guns the Paslode Dekfast nails will work in. I don't have a coil gun or access as of yet and am doing a paling fence, treated pine and thought about using them. Was wondering if they'll fit my impulse framer. It's not a new model, about 4-5 years old, so don't know if that makes a difference. Any idea?  
Cheers all, Su.

----------


## Gaza

Framing gun

----------


## jimfish

Yes they fit but the gun works hard nailing off a paling fence, compressor and air gun would be the next best option to a coil nailer

----------


## woodchip

They will fit, but as jim said the paslode framer will be working hard, compressor & framing gun if you have one will be better, quicker & cheaper(save the gas), cheers

----------


## shauck

Cheers, guys. 
I went to the local hardware store to try them out. They certainly work all right. Adjustment needed as they shoot deep. I don't have a compressor or air gun so I'll have to make do with this setup. If I get inundated with fence jobs, that's another story. Always wanted an air compressor, just hate how bulky and heavy they are. Ultimately leads to needing a tool trailer and with my driveway/access, that's not something I'd look forward to.  
Solution - buy coil nailer, buy compressor, buy tool trailer, sell house, buy flat land with great access, build house, fence property - using coil nailer.  :Doh:

----------


## ringtail

All that drama for a compressor :Biggrin: . Alternative solution, buy compressor, permanently mount in ute or van, jobs a goodun :Tongue:

----------


## shauck

> All that drama for a compressor. Alternative solution, buy compressor, permanently mount in ute or van, jobs a goodun

  Full of tool boxes, just got two newies. Enjoying not filling up my passenger seat. Should have taken a pic of that set up. Guaranteed a belly laugh.  
List of passenger side setup 
Foot well - recipro saw, electric planer, jigsaw, caulk gun, hole saw kit, ratchet set, then in their cases, angle grinder, cordless drill, multitool, then sitting on top of that large circ saw. Then on seat - in cases, nail gun, corded drill, huge tool bag packed full of stuff including screw gun, small circ saw, orbital sander, clamps, hand saw.  
Now that's a drama when you want something at the bottom of the foot well.

----------


## ringtail

My compressor takes up about 1200 x 450. Should be easy as to find a spot in the ute. I have even seen them sitting on a cradle out the back.

----------


## shauck

Maybe I can mount it on the bonnet  :Biggrin:  
No. Seriously, I have a bit of space between the two boxes but I use that for ladders, shovel, sledge, assorted set out gear., any lengths of timber I can throw in without having to tie to racks.  The last bit of space other than that is the very back which I need free to put things like my drop saw and table, cans of paint, various whatever items that I can chuck on as needed.  
I say no to the compressor.

----------


## ringtail

What sort of ute Su ? Sounds like your tool boxes are too big or the tray is too small. Nearly every chippy up here with a ute has the compressor permanently mounted in the back. Mind you, I have a van and still shoe horn it all in no problems

----------


## grantbudd

Does anyone not hire tools anymore? I just hired a Hitachi coil gun for $50 for 24hrs. Saved me a HUGE pain in the back, knees and elbows having to nail ceramic tile underlay not to mention I can lay one sheet in a fraction of the time. Yes I have to finish off some of the nails by hand but thats nothing in the grand scheme of nailing by hand.  
Kenards have great portable compressors that will drive air guns. They are very small with 2 airtanks and easy to handle. That way you can take it all back and not have it taking up space or being used once in a blue moon if you buy them. I have a compressor and it takes up a bit of space. I wish I had a smaller one ( a compressor that is  :Redface: )  but I guess it all depends on if you need a bigger one for spraying or you fire a thousand nails per minute and need a lot of constant pressure  :Redface: )

----------


## shauck

> What sort of ute Su ? Sounds like your tool boxes are too big or the tray is too small. Nearly every chippy up here with a ute has the compressor permanently mounted in the back. Mind you, I have a van and still shoe horn it all in no problems

  Hilux with long tray. Toolboxes are pretty big, 1800 long, 600 wide and 500 tall. This leaves a  gap between them which is perfect for any long stuff and a rectangular area at the end. There's no way I personally would want a compressor on there. I would on a tool trailer though.    

> Does anyone not hire tools anymore? I just hired a Hitachi coil gun for $50 for 24hrs.

  Local hire joint doesn't have coil nailer so even if it was $50 a day, it would also cost me 2 trips to Ballarat - 3.5hrs driving + $30 in petrol maybe more, dunno. Instead, I've got a box of 3000 nails that fit my gun and do the job for less than that cost.  
I do hire stuff sometimes but it's nice to own the tool for the job.

----------


## shauck

So, finished the fence yesterday, using the framer and went through most of a box of 3000 dekfast nails. Pretty happy overall. Had a few misfires that I don't usually see happening but not many. Heavy on the hand, phew! A bit of swapping from left to right. Other than that, no dramas. Got it done pretty quick with a side kick placing the palings while I nailed as quick as I could. I have at least three more fences to do now. People see you doing one and your suddenly the new fencer in town.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## METRIX

> So, finished the fence yesterday, using the framer and went through most of a box of 3000 dekfast nails. Pretty happy overall. Had a few misfires that I don't usually see happening but not many. Heavy on the hand, phew! A bit of swapping from left to right. Other than that, no dramas. Got it done pretty quick with a side kick placing the palings while I nailed as quick as I could. I have at least three more fences to do now. People see you doing one and your suddenly the new fencer in town.

  
SH I would invest in a coil nailer, and a small portable compressor, my mate has this one and loves it, can roll over and not get damaged, you will pay it off in a few jobs.  SYDNEY TOOLS - Peerless 20L 2.5HP Electric Direct Drive Air Compressor with Roll Cage 
Your going to kill the Paslode quicksmart with the amount of nails required per fence, and its hard work on you, Air guns are so light.
Just had a guy do our fences here (I could not be bothered to do it, he offewred me a very good price, and did an excellent job), he was firing the coil gun about 3 times a second, the paslode cant keep up with that. 
And you only take it when yo uneed it, otherwise leave it at home.

----------


## shauck

Yeah, I wouldn't want to make a career out of fencing with my framing gun but it worked for this job. My chippy mate has a coil gun but hasn't got a compressor at the moment. He'll be getting one soon, so I can borrow his next time. I've wondered about those tiny little ones that are handheld and refillable. Would be useful to have for cleaning tools if they're any good.

----------


## Marc

> Yeah, I wouldn't want to make a career out of fencing with my framing gun but it worked for this job. My chippy mate has a coil gun but hasn't got a compressor at the moment. He'll be getting one soon, so I can borrow his next time. I've wondered about those tiny little ones that are handheld and refillable. Would be useful to have for cleaning tools if they're any good.

  I understand the fence is long finished, however the idea of someone not having a compressor for lack of space on the ute got me thinking. I have 2 compressors, one is a dual cylinder belt driven 3.5 HP 100L that is permanently plumbed in the workshop and that I wouldn't take anywhere unless it is a very big job. The other one I use for nail guns is a little GMC direct drive 2HP 40L I bought for a song almost 10 years ago and keeps on rattling away. Now forget GMC they are out of business, but there are other cheap brands around that sell direct drive 40L compressors. Yes I know they are poor quality but they work until they stop. And the main thing, you can bolt them on your ute under the floor between the chassis rails as you would a second fuel tank. All you need is an extension and an extra long hose.  
Details about how to do this would depend on the vehicle and your ability with steel work, but if I was short of space I would certainly consider to have an on-board compressor under the floor somewhere.  Nothing beats air guns so far anyway. May be in the future they will make 'nucular' nail guns. Until then it is air for me. 
 One thing to consider when buying a cheap litle compressor is to replace the pressure switch. They come with a standard switch that can only be adjusted up or down keeping the differential the same. A better switch will allow to narrow down the differential keeping the maximum pressure at the recomended by the manufacturer. When using bigger nails you want the pressure to be above 90 PSI, so with the better switch you can crank up the low pressure an keep the high at 120 or whatever the maximum is.

----------


## shauck

That's an interesting idea Marc. Are they safe under a ute with regards to stones kicking up or hitting ruts in the road, etc?

----------


## ringtail

No problem at all Su. Obviously mounting as high as possible is the go and a bash plate/stone deflector would be wise. Good access to the receiver drain is a must as well.

----------


## Marc

After posting this, I kept on thinking the practicality of this, and realised that the height could be a problem depending on the build of the ute in question since the compressor needs to work upright because they have no oil pump and rely on a spash method of lubrication. 
If height is a problem there is a solution but it would involve a bit extra plumbing work. It basically would mean to detach the tank from the compressor and mount the compressor on a separate base. A bit extreme but duable with a few dollars worth of copper pipes. 
As far as stones goes, the compressor tanks are strong but chipped paint would ultimately mean rust from the outside, not good. Yes a shield of some sort would take care of that. 
If you are in for a neat mounting you can have a small sort of board on the side with a male electric connection the sort used for powering up the house with a generator when the power fails, called a "power inlet", and a short hose going from the tank to the board with a fixed connector to plug in your work hose. an emergency stop switch would complete the install.

----------


## ringtail

A non belt drive would be quite easy I reckon. The receiver could be mounted anywhere and the motor likewise. Just brackets and bolts  and a bit of witch craft  :Tongue:  :Biggrin:

----------


## shauck

All way over my non techie head but if I ever go big time, I'll remember this idea and handball it to an expert to do for me.  
Cheers, Su.

----------

